# Portable Virtual Optical Drives



## TruvisT (Feb 23, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817379026

Anyone know of other products like this one? When you carry several bootable cds/dvds something like this would be awesome. However, this one I've read some on and off reviews about it.


----------



## texteditor (Feb 23, 2014)

no we all just carry usb thumb drives


----------



## kaniini (Feb 23, 2014)

agreed, usb sticks are the way to go here, i'd be worried about messing up that drive just transporting it around.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Feb 23, 2014)

I've managed to kill thumbdrives, but still prefer them as they are far easier to carry around.


----------



## BeastVM_Aaron (Feb 24, 2014)

I still use usb or harddisk..


----------



## raindog308 (Feb 24, 2014)

Dropbox 


My USBs are mostly for install boots these days.


----------



## TruvisT (Feb 24, 2014)

I just personally don't like having 30 USB drives on me and having to burn or copy as required if I was to carry just one or two.

Found this for those still interested:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008S4XY08

EDIT:

Thanks to whoever just told me about this:

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/

Did not know you could do that.


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Feb 24, 2014)

If you only need one or two of them then only carry around one or two of them, don't carry them all! (and now days we have super high capacity USB drives so I cannot imagine storage space is an issue)


----------



## Navyn (Feb 25, 2014)

I also use USB pen drive.


----------



## rapidnode (Feb 27, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> I just personally don't like having 30 USB drives on me and having to burn or copy as required if I was to carry just one or two.
> 
> 
> Found this for those still interested:
> ...



YUMI – Multiboot USB Creator looks great, thanks for the tip!


----------



## TheRedFox (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow, you guys still use a USB thumbdrives for booting linux?

Get a real phone and use this app


----------



## rapidnode (Feb 28, 2014)

TheRedFox said:


> Wow, you guys still use a USB thumbdrives for booting linux?
> 
> Get a real phone and use this app



Wow, that looks great! Thanks!


----------

